# Installing Sabayon Linux (Or other distros) to Asus Eee 1000h from Pendrive?



## Valenciente (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya folks.

I bought a new Asus Eee 1000h from the birthdaymoney I got from here and there, and it came with Windows XP (Home *shudders*).

So, I've ALWAYS wanted a laptop or netbook with linux on it, and Sabayon have had my attention for.. a long while, along with Fedora.

So, I decided to try out Sabayon Linux 4.2 CoreCD (The stripped down version, so I can start from the beginning. I only have a 1gig pendrive, so that was why I tried this one).
I downloaded the .iso and "installed" it on my pendrive using UNetbootin for windows, and it seemed to work fine, got the main screen of Sabayon on my monitor, and selected text install (the only one available on CoreCD). Seemed fine, until I got a "cannot find any bootable medium" (Or something of the like) error from it, and was clueless. 

I then tried formatting the pendrive and installing Sabayon 3.5 Pod (A "mini" version) with UNetbootin, but I could not even boot from BIOS with it, it just said:
"Please remove all removable drives
Press any key to reboot"

So, I am clueless on this. Any help would be GRAND!


----------



## xfire (Aug 15, 2009)

Ubuntu works fine with unetbootin. Try Ubuntu remix, it's designed for netbooks.
http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook

I haven't tried sabayon with unetbootin maybe it hasn't been made compatible yet to be booted from pendrive.


----------



## Valenciente (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd rather not have Ununtu to be honest.


----------



## xfire (Aug 15, 2009)

Did 4.2 detect your HDD? You should try formatting it.


----------



## Valenciente (Aug 15, 2009)

How should I go about formatting it with no OS and not being able to even start up 4.2?


----------



## xfire (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry my bad, thought it was a live cd, best to do a live CD or if you don't want ubuntu try fedora or open suse.
Might I ask why not ubuntu without trying it?
I've been using it on my lenovo S10 and have no qualms with it.


----------



## Valenciente (Aug 15, 2009)

I am trying to get Fedora 11 Live CD on my USB Pendrive at the moment, and we'll see how that works out.

Ubuntu doesn't seem like what I want, some of my friends are using it, and it just looks like something I'd be bored of.

Sabayon and Fedora have had my attention for a while.


----------



## Valenciente (Aug 15, 2009)

I've got Fedora installed and working like a charm, thanks for responding to my questions =)


----------



## xfire (Aug 15, 2009)

Fedora never worked like a charm for me on my desktop.  I'm planning to do a complete system format on my netbook. maybe try it then. 


but check the video of ubuntu netbook remix, it's quite good.


----------

